# Where to buy steel guide rod?



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Do yall know right off where i can get a steel guide rod?
I have a M9A1


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You can call Beretta Inc. and they will be able to set you up with one. I've called them in the past with various needs and/or issues, and they were helpful and quick to respond. 

I was going to do a search for the tel. number, but I'm feeling a bit lazy today. That happens once you're retired.


----------



## Frankv64 (Feb 2, 2013)

I got one right from their website


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks fellas


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I just bought my M9A1 and after a week I went ahead and bought the steel guide rod and upgraded spring, hogue grips and standard mag from MidwayUSA for $46 out the door. I fealt like you can't beat that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Is that "steel" guide rod actually steel.......or aluminum? 

All the ones I have are aluminum.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You can purchase them in two flavors, Black Solid Steel Recoil Rod, or in a Stainless Steel Recoil Rod. My 1993G came and still has the original Steel Recoil Rod as with my 2 other 1998'ish 92FS and 96FS models. I must have missed when they manufactured aluminum recoil rods for the 90 series pistol? Are you sure you're not sporting a steel recoil rod believing it to be aluminum?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As many times as I've cleaned my 92D, 92FS / 96FS Centurions, the guide rods didn't feel heavy enough to be steel. I just assumed that they were aluminum.

I'm going to have to check today and make sure once and for all. I'll post once I find out.


----------



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

If you need and should want to replace your guide rod, I suggest getting one from Steve Bedair @ guiderod.com. A very high quality product and a vast improvement over what you currently have.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just got done checking the guide rods in my Beretta's. 

They're steel. :smt104


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I just got done checking the guide rods in my Beretta's.
> 
> They're steel. :smt104


Closely inspected mine, heck if I could tell? Did you use a magnet, I was looking for one but to no avail?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Closely inspected mine, heck if I could tell? Did you use a magnet, I was looking for one but to no avail?


Yup.....used a magnet. I always have one handy in my shop.


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

I got mine directly from BerettaUSA's website. 
The spring that came with it is longer and makes the action ALOT stiffer. I may end up changing back to the original spring...

Tried to give a link, but it seems they have taken it off their website. Must be out of stock or something


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Bedair Machine Works
Gladewater TX
guiderod.com
[email protected]

This is where I got mine for my CZ 97B.


----------



## gunner (Apr 5, 2014)

Ssguiderods.com


----------

